# IH 404 cluch and other problems



## dgray64 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey Friends, 
I'm brand new here. I found this forum through Google while looking for info for an IH 404. My neighbor has one and if I can fix it for him, WE will have a tractor to use. He said that he has put more than one clutch in it, and the last time he put a new pilot bushing in it, but the through-shaft evidently has a bad bearing somewhere as the shaft wobbles and it didn't take long for the clutch and pilot bushing to wear out again.

I've fixed Fords and some other brands, but haven't been into an International tranny and don't know where the bearings are. I don't have a manual, and will probably have to buy one, but if I can get an idea of what to expect and a guess as to how far I'll have to break it down, I'd sure be happy. I'm not young any more but can still fix things if I can get a layout of what I'm into. Thanks for any and all help.

Dave in Texas edro:


----------

